# Bijuu at 14 months.



## Glacier (Feb 25, 2009)

This is the best picture I have of him stacked. I realized after the fact that the sun was in the way. >.>


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

So handsome!!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Good looking boy!


----------



## MamaofLEO (Aug 8, 2014)

Handsome fella!


----------



## Pretzels (Aug 11, 2014)

Gorgeous dog..Wow!!!!!!!


----------



## Glacier (Feb 25, 2009)

Thank you for the kind words. I'm hoping to show him somewhere down the line after I get better at stacking him, haha. I look forward to seeing him continue to mature.


----------



## Glacier (Feb 25, 2009)

Bump! I'd love to have someone with an eye for this give him a once over.


----------



## TEZPUR1976 (Jun 29, 2014)

You may send the pic to Ash (Nadar K9). She is an expert.


----------



## TEZPUR1976 (Jun 29, 2014)

To me the top line looks good. But the fore arms could be longer


----------



## BadStarter (Apr 29, 2015)

Good looking guy!


----------



## d4mmo (Mar 27, 2013)

nice masculine head, good pigment, nice dark eyes. very good angulation in the front, good angulation in the rear, strong back, withers could be a little higher and croup is a little steep. beautiful boy


----------

